# Get Well Soon Steve



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm not Steve but cute pic.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

very cute pic makes a nice card!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww, that is so sweet. What a beautiful picture....


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Not only would that make a GREAT get well card for Hallmark (I know I'd buy one!), but I agree with the sentiment...Get Well Soon, Steve ...We all love you!


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful sentiment...beautiful pup...love that tongue!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree with it being a great Hallmark card..... Great picture...


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Wondeful pic...what a lovely thought....

oooh and get well soon Steve!!!!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Sloppy smooches from the gang in SW PA, Steve--stay on that road to recovery, hear?

Great photo--hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, maybe we can do the same with snow? Would make a good Christmas card..............

SJ


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

What a great photo!


----------

